# need  help with Transplant nephrectomy code



## carol52 (Feb 20, 2012)

Our General Surgery Doctor  used a CPT code for Tansplant Nephrectomy   50370

"Dissection was carrried down through the abdominal wall to the Iliac Fossa. The Kidney was in the retroperitoneum.  The Ureter was dentified, clamped and transected and ligated.  The artery and vein were clamped, transected. A  19 French Blake drain was placed into the reroperitoneal cavity and brought through  the right lower quadrant stab incision."  I.m wondering if this is the right CPT code.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 20, 2012)

I would say yes

The physician removes a transplanted donor kidney from the recipient. To access the rejected kidney, the physician usually reopens the original kidney transplant incision, and cuts the muscles, fat, and fibrous membranes (fascia) overlying the kidney. After mobilizing the kidney, the physician clamps, ligates, and severs the major renal blood vessels (renal pedicle). The physician removes the rejected kidney. After controlling bleeding, the physician irrigates the site with normal saline. The physician may place a drain tube, bringing it out through a separate stab incision in the skin. After removing the clamps, the physician performs a layered closure.


----------



## cmartin (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, 50370 is the correct code for a transplant nephrectomy.


----------

